# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Je wordt immuun van popcorn eten

## a6165104

Popcorn eten in de bioscoop kan al irritant zijn voor de mensen die naast je zitten, maar het is nog veel irritanter voor de adverteerders van de reclames die je voor de film moet zien. Een groep onderzoekers van de universiteit in Keulen hebben ontdekt dat je door kauwen immuun wordt voor reclames.

Tijdens het zien van een reclame gaan onze tong en lippen automatisch de naam van het merk herhalen. Daardoor onthouden wij het beter en zullen we sneller besluiten om een product te kopen. Door te kauwen, kunnen je tong en lippen deze bewegingen niet meer maken en daarom ben je minder snel geneigd om het product in de winkel te gaan halen.


bron

----------

